# Turning home audio into car audio.



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

I tried asking this kinda question over on Whirlpool forums and frankly, I got some dumass responses, so I'll try asking you good folk.
I ALREADY OWN A DIGITAL INTERFACE. (Komplete Audio 6) so *I don't need one of those USB turntables*, just a plain old turntable.
I want to transfer my vinyl to digital. What kind of money do I need to spend on one to get decent results?
I plan to rip them as .wav files to play in the car so I'm looking for a good hi-res copy of my music. I could live without hearing the last .02 milliseconds of a cymbal crash if it meant saving $500.00 or so on the turntable. At what price point do you start the diminishing returns thingy?
I don't want to spend any more than I have to as I'll only be transfering my vinyl then putting it away again. I'd prefer something new due to all the moving parts that can wear in used ones.
The best versions of Thorogood's Who Do You Love, Joe Walsh's Walk Away and a few others are on vinyl only.


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 27, 2012)

I wouldn't be afraid of a used turntable. There's few moving parts, and they last decades with little maintainance. A $100 good used turntable + $50 new cartridge would be a good start.

Vinyl sounds great, but its mastered differently than modern digital stuff. You aren't going to get super deep, punchy bass - but the rest should sound pretty good. 

FWIW, I've tried software that removes pops and noise, but the "life" in the recording suffers as a result of the processing. I say, just record it, and enjoy it as digitized vinyl, as-is, without trying to post process it into a noise free recording.


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

^This.

If you want an extremely accurate copy be prepared to pay for it. Grab a used Technics SP15, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Earzbleed said:


> I tried asking this kinda question over on Whirlpool forums and frankly, I got some dumass responses, so I'll try asking you good folk.
> I ALREADY OWN A DIGITAL INTERFACE. (Komplete Audio 6) so *I don't need one of those USB turntables*, just a plain old turntable.
> I want to transfer my vinyl to digital. What kind of money do I need to spend on one to get decent results?
> I plan to rip them as .wav files to play in the car so I'm looking for a good hi-res copy of my music.


If you use a regular old turntable you cannot connect it directly to your KompleteAudio6 for a few reasons: your Komplete has only balanced inputs (the turntable is not balanced), the phono signal is much much lower than a typical line level signal, and you will have to compensate for the RIAA curve (read about that here)

What you need is an intermediate phono-to-balanced adapter which I thought would be a rare thing, or expensive. But for about $20 you can get one from a reasonable brand and from a very respectful store. You may need a 1/4" TRS to 1/4" dual mono adapter to go between the Behringer and the Komplete. This should get you started and should give you what you want without spending a ton of money.

Amazon.com: Behringer PP400 Ultra-Compact Phono Preamp: Musical Instruments

Once you can get audio into the computer, it will have to be recorded in real time (at 1x speed) and I do not know of any software that can help you automate the process. You are not the only person to ever want to do this, so I'm sure there is a solution out there.

-J


----------

